# I need a new southbridge cooler



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please recommend one a low profil one if possible. I bought this one for my northbridge and it is unreal. now it is time for the southbridge. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116018


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless your southbridge has holes around it, you'll have to get one of the simpler ones. Just a small heatsink, nothing special in all, attached with epoxy. The southbridge should keep cool with the stock cooling though, so you shouldn't need to change it, unless for aesthetic purposes.

EDIT: Guess I should have remembered to add in the examples before closing. Sorry for using Overclockers.co.uk, just, more convenient for me (I was looking at it already)
Little Akasa, 40mm: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-026-AK&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=399
Zalman ZM-NB47J: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SY-007-ZA&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=399 You'll be able to remove the clips, you just have to buy some epoxy along with it to stick it on. Pretty good one, definately better than the stock crap on the Gigabyte board I owned before.
Zalman ZM-NBF47: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-023-ZA&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=399 Like the other Zalman, but a little more stylised, again, should be able to stick fine to the top of a southbridge with some epoxy.

Also, if you find older coolers for cards like the GeForce 4, they were low-profile, had decent enough cooling, and are now really cheap, and with good epoxy, should stick on quite well to the southbridge.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118214

very well rated and its passive.


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Heh, that's the second one on my list. It's almost half the price buying from the US... damn...
Remember, it'll need epoxy if you don't have mounting holes around the SB.


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2007)

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/sidewindercomputers/hr05sli.jpg
this /\
Thermalright HR-05 SLI


----------



## intel igent (Sep 30, 2007)

i like using old heatsinks for the southbridge  (it doesnt get that hot and i dont like to spend if i dont have to)

p3 skt 370 coolers work good for me 

PS:they also make for inexpensive ram-sinks


----------



## Grings (Sep 30, 2007)

As youre in the U.S, i'd advise one of these http://www.enzotechnology.com/cnb_s1l.htm
i want one myself (and one of their beefy n/b heatsinks) but they're not available in the U.K


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

*here is my board can you guys tell me specifacally where the mosfits are on this*

board I know generally where they are but not exactly.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> board I know generally where they are but not exactly.



Also my south bridge gets screaming hot.


----------



## keakar (Sep 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Please recommend one a low profil one if possible. I bought this one for my northbridge and it is unreal. now it is time for the southbridge. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116018



for north and southbridge coolers its hard to find better choices than at this place:
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g40/c16/list/p1/Air_Cooling-Chipset_HeatsinksCoolers.html

they have some copper coolers (real, not painted aluminum) that you dont see at the egg


----------



## Grings (Sep 30, 2007)

keakar said:


> for north and southbridge coolers its hard to find better choices than at this place:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g40/c16/list/p1/Air_Cooling-Chipset_HeatsinksCoolers.html
> 
> they have some copper coolers (real, not painted aluminum) that you dont see at the egg



thats what i want (enzotech) do they ship internationally?


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Grings (Sep 30, 2007)

pt said:


>



They're choke coils, the mosfets are the little ones in between them, and look a real mission to stick heatsinks to, on ds4+dq6 boards they're all in a straight line, it looks like they have purposely made them hard to add heatsinks to

they're the bits i've added green spots to


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2007)

i tought those we're the mosfets :S
ppl usually place heatsinks on the ones i pointed


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

Grings said:


> They're choke coils, the mosfets are the little ones in between them, and look a real mission to stick heatsinks to, on ds4+dq6 boards they're all in a straight line, it looks like they have purposely made them hard to add heatsinks to
> 
> they're the bits i've added green spots to


 thats what I thought o well no way to cool those tried to add some zalman ram chips but even they don't fit o well.The one between the chokes are impossible to get to. My boards more stable but my 24 /7 clock is stuck a  3.816 ghz. I can run as high as 4.0ghz but eventually get a errors I think from the mosfits overheating.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no way to cool those tried to add some zalman ram chips but even they don't fit o well.The one between the chokes are impossible to get to.



be patient and get creative


----------



## trt740 (Oct 1, 2007)

intel igent said:


> be patient and get creative



Bought some of these they should work in the review i read they lower mosfit temps from 4 to 7 degrees and stablized them, pretty good for such little heatsinks.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/misimi.html


----------



## trt740 (Oct 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Bought some of these they should work in the review i read they lower mosfit temps from 4 to 7 degrees and stablized them, pretty good for such little heatsinks.
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/misimi.html











Here is a review on the little bastards http://www.systemcooling.com/microcool_chipsink-01.html


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2007)

the thermalright hr05 ifx version is probably by far the best chipset cooler.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 1, 2007)

panchoman said:


> the thermalright hr05 ifx version is probably by far the best chipset cooler.



I'm not so sure my new cooler dropped my  load temps buy 20 c no kidding 20c. Of course it was a crappy passive heatsink and this is a sold cooper two heatpipe cooler with a 3.7cf fan


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2007)

thermalright makes the best air cooling for preety much everything. their mosfet coolers and ram coolers are so sick.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 1, 2007)

panchoman said:


> thermalright makes the best air cooling for preety much everything. their mosfet coolers and ram coolers are so sick.




I bought this and it is amazing


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I have the same board and it runs hot on the NB. I have been looking for a good cooler.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Here is a review on the little bastards http://www.systemcooling.com/microcool_chipsink-01.html



nice find


----------



## keakar (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by keakar  
for north and southbridge coolers its hard to find better choices than at this place:
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g40/...ksCoolers.html

they have some copper coolers (real, not painted aluminum) that you dont see at the egg[/QUOTE]




Grings said:


> thats what i want (enzotech) do they ship internationally?




yes, they ship all over the world.

here are the conditions on all international shipments: http://www.frozencpu.com/help_center.html


----------



## AsRock (Oct 1, 2007)

panchoman said:


> the thermalright hr05 ifx version is probably by far the best chipset cooler.



Yeah i would of  posted them but they don't fix on all that good.  As i got some to replace mine but ended up sending them back as the fixings are not all that good.  So i just put back on my origanel heatpipe.

Maybe he have better luck ?.  Still like them hopfully they have fixed how they fit on the mobo ?.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 11, 2008)

did you have the original or the IFX version.  The originals used push pins, the IFX use screws.

These are the studs that the IFX version attatches with:






It could still be better if they used all 4 mounting holes but it holds pretty good


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 11, 2008)

what is considered hot for the NB/SB chip sets temperature wise? Im running an evga and i don't want to run them hot of they are.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 11, 2008)

it will vary by chipset.  I know the 680 chipset you have runs quite hot but is a bit more tolerable to heat than the X38 chipset i have


----------

